# Old recording of Franck Violin Sonata in A Major



## prof8 (Sep 19, 2008)

I need some help! Many years ago I owned a CD that was an old recording of the Franck Violin and Piano Sonata in A Major. I seem to have lost it. All I remember is that the CD had a blue cover (with a black and white photograph?) and it was clearly an old recording because the recording was quite scratchy--as if it had been taken off a vinyl record. It was the best version of this sonata I have ever heard. I think it may have been played a little bit more leisurely than some other recordings I have listened to.

Can anyone help me? I can't remember the names of the performers for the life of me! I'm desperate to track down this wonderful recording. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Any of these, perhaps?

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=3252
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=36282
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=29428

There are about a hundred more listed here.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

An old one? Perhaps the Catterall-Murdoch recording from 1923.
Or the famous one by Jacques Thibaud and Alfred Cortot?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

The oldest Franck Violin Sonata I would want is the '68 Perlman & Ashkenazy (Decca). I also have a good '80 Kremer & Maisenberg (Praga). For the transcribed Cello Sonata, the '89 Isserlis & Devoyon (Virgin).


----------

